# Paint fading



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! 

When is the last time you had the car detailed?


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> When is the last time you had the car detailed?


Never. Is this something a detailer can fix?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

DeanHensler said:


> Never. Is this something a detailer can fix?


No a local businessman who will come to your chosen location and wax, maybe clay your car and fully detail your car making it look brand new, inside and out. Look for deals run in your local discount publications


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

DeanHensler said:


> Never. Is this something a detailer can fix?


I can't say a detailer could do it, but you might find a car guy who will do it for quite a bit less than a big shop.

If the only issue is paint fade, and no dents need repair, it's not a huge project. Mask, sand, prime, sand, paint, clear coat. Sombody can do that in a couple hours (plus curing time). And any paint shop that carries automotive paints should be able to match it.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> I can't say a detailer could do it, but you might find a car guy who will do it for quite a bit less than a big shop.
> 
> If the only issue is paint fade, and no dents need repair, it's not a huge project. Mask, sand, prime, sand, paint, clear coat. Sombody can do that in a couple hours (plus curing time). And any paint shop that carries automotive paints should be able to match it.
> 
> ...


Just judging from the photo, I would have the hood detailed prior to having it painted. It may be just dirt, oxides etc.


----------

